# Verkaufe Bergamont Kiez pro 2009



## KeeiITReal (10. August 2011)

Heyho 
könnt ja mal drauf sehen würde mich sehr freuen es so schnell wie möglich weg zubekommen fast nie gefahren das ding paar kleine spuren sind dran sind auch sehr sehr nette teile verbaut alle infos zum bike gibts beim link tele und facebook sind auch dabei 

glg

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bergamont-kiez-pro/34496503


meint ihr der preis ist angemessen versuche es seid n paar tagen los zuwerden aber niemand hat intresse und ein gutes bike ist es alle mal  

MELDET EUCH BEI MIR WENN IHR ES WOLLT BIETET ANGEMESSEN man wird sich sicher einig xD


----------

